# DIY Carbon Arrow Weight Tubes



## dfe002 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am trying to add some weight to my arrows and I have figured the best way to do it is w some Weight tubes but the only place ive found them is 3rivers Archery and the shipping is expensive and it takes forever to get them, I'm a instant gratification kind of guy, any way I am trying to figure out a way to make some at home I've heard everything from irrigation tubing to weed-eater string my thing is I'm shooting a GX pushing a 318 grn arrow at 346fps and I don't know exactly if all of that is copacetic with all that force. So im curious whether this will work or not or if anyone has any ideas? And before you ask no Im not buying new arrows, no money, and no new broad heads Have a whole bunch left from last season, and no money.

Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried the store bought weight tubes, but found that they were very inconsistent in weight. The weed eater line was consistent, but unless you stuff as many strands as possible inside your arrow, they are a little noisy. It might not be enough to bother you, but I found it annoying. 

One thing I've heard of, but not tried is low temp hot melt glue with bird shot. Put as many pieces of shot as necessary to achieve the desired weight into the arrow from the nock end. Cut the glue into small bits and tamp them on top of the shot. Then carefully heat the points. I never tried it because I was afraid of damaging my arrows when heating. Maybe the shot and epoxy would work?

Allen


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

Give store bought drinking straws a try. Just stack them in end to end inside the shaft of your arrow and cut off unwanted material. If they are not heavy enough slide them inside each other and stack them end to end.


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

i recently weighted my arrows with "fish tank" tube,the silicone tubing used with home aquariums.the fit is close to perfect inside the shaft.for a little foc,i reduced the diametre of the head of a small brass screw [20 grains after grinding] until the fit was good,place this at the front of the tube and slid it into the shaft.seems to be working so far.


----------



## dfe002 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks. I'll have to make a trip to the home depot and see if I can find some stuff to get into trouble with. 
Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## BG$ (Jul 10, 2008)

How about using threaded brass rod in the back of your inserts? Assuming u can remove them without damaging your shafts, cut a small length then loctite it behind your point, then reseat in shaft. I think its 8/32 thread but take a field point with to check


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Brass inserts......get the weight where it will do the most good.


----------

